# Dubai blacklist.



## parvin8 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Dear Forum members.*

Dear Fubai Expat Forum users,
Could anyone send me the name of a good lawyer to clear a blacklisted case with no reason given to me.


----------



## parvin8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dear Dubai Forum users,
Can anyone send me the name of a good lawyer to represent me in court to clear a case of blacklist. I have no xray or eye exam, just a rejection at Dubai immigration.
God Bless.
Parvin.


----------

